# Daten von ablaufenden Sessions speichern?



## Guest (9. Mai 2008)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass man eine Aktion ausführen kann wenn eine HttpSession beendet wird? Ich will z.B. dass beim Beenden einer HttpSession die Serialisierung von bestimmten Daten die in der Session gespeichert wurden angestoßen wird damit diese Daten nicht verloren gehen und dann bei der nächsten Anmeldung des Users wieder zur Verfügung stehen (bzw. eingelesen werden können).


----------



## SlaterB (9. Mai 2008)

http://www.java2s.com/Code/Java/Servlets/Servletsessionlistener.htm

einen solchen Listener muss man auch noch in der web.xml oder ähnlichen Konfigurationsdateien entsprechend registrieren,
such mal nach dem Interfacenamen im Netz


----------



## Gast (13. Mai 2008)

Super, vielen Dank habs am WE getestet und es läuft.


----------



## Gast (13. Mai 2008)

Ach ja falls es noch jemand braucht:

```
<listener>
<listener-class>NameDerSessionListenerKlasse</listener-class>
</listener>
```


----------

